# For better shrubs



## midwestray (Aug 17, 2020)

At my foundation I have spireas and double knockout roses. I just had a soil test that showed a PH of 6.73 everything looks good except Nitrogen, Potassium and Boron which are way low. What would be a good fertilizer to apply in the spring without shooting everything way out of range? Thanks!


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Not unusual considering that P often binds to soil particles and doesn't leach like N and K do. Find an N-P-K fertilizer with a lower middle number and higher outer numbers.

Boron as well as other micro nutrients is best supplied with organic matter such is well-rotted compost.


----------

